# Precipitação no Concelho de Guimarães



## Marta887 (11 Mai 2009 às 18:43)

Não sei se será este o local indicado para isto mas sou nova por ca.. desculpem qualquer coisa...

 Alguem me sabe indicar o sitio onde poderei requerer dados relativos À precipitação do concelho de guimaraes? estou a fazer trabalho sobre esse tema e como tal precisava de alguns dados..


----------



## Fil (12 Mai 2009 às 00:14)

Aqui tens dados oficiais de precipitação em Guimarães para o período 1941-1961:

Jan: 188,5 mm
Fev: 157,3 mm
Mar: 176,8 mm
Abr: 100,4 mm
Mai: 112,5 mm
Jun: 51,7 mm
Jul: 22,7 mm
Ago: 35,6 mm
Set: 69,5 mm
Out: 123,1 mm
Nov: 178,5 mm
Dez: 205,9 mm
Ano: 1422,5 mm


----------

